# ماكينات تفريخ وفقاسات بيض مواصفات اوربيه اوتوماتيك



## ابو ودود (7 يناير 2015)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


تفريخ كامل ماكينات 120000 بيضه دجاج او بط هاتش 19200 بيضه خط

غرف تفريخ سعه 19200 بيضه
غرف تفريخ سعه28800بيضه
غرف تفريخ سعه38400بيضه
غرف تفريخ سعه57600بيضه


غرف تفريخ سعه116000بيضه

هاتش او مفقس 19200 بيضه


للاستفسار الاتصال على 
01014563646
*​


----------

